# question about whelen edge 9000



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hey guys i have an older whelen edge 9000 lightbar, its a fullsize lightbar, i was wondering if these bars had diffrent flash patterns, and if so how do you change them.

Pic included of the bar.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

its easy what series is your bar .... 9620 - 9438Y ??? the cable that has all your control wires also controls your patterns ... (if applicable) i know my bar has regular mode .. comet mode action flash mode .. double flash mode .. etc .. just get the model # and look it up at whelen website under installation instructions ..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hmmmm i have no idea what model it is, lol when we ran the wires for the bar, we just ran the positive,negative, and ran the signal wires for the strobes to two switches on the dash, so how would you go about changing the pattern?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;518002 said:


> hmmmm i have no idea what model it is, lol when we ran the wires for the bar, we just ran the positive,negative, and ran the signal wires for the strobes to two switches on the dash, so how would you go about changing the pattern?


X2!!

I downloaded a page from Whelen, shows how to put 12v to a plug inside the bar for 5 seconds to change it. I found a plug that was sort of but not quite similar to their picture so I tried it and got it to change some of them to rapid rate single flash, but they didn't stay. I wanted to change all of them to modu-flash but couldn't get it to work. I'm really bored with comet left to right. I want to get in there and switch some plugs around (at the strobe end) to move my pattern from all left and all right to something like even/odd even/odd, if that makes sense. And I'd really like to get the modu-flash pattern to work. All I've heard is to check the Whelen website, which didn't help much. Seems like someone here would know how to do it.
I thought there was a way to do it by applying 12v to a particular signal wire, but that didn't work either.
My bar is a 2001 9000 Edge 12 head. Couldn't find a model number.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well on most if not all whelen edge lightbars you have one thick cable for negative and postive connections to power the power supplies ,,,, then you have a smaller cable with a bunch of small white wires for your controlls ... there are a few white wires that changes your patterns you just have to sort though them .... some bars dont have that option it depends how old the bar is ..... mine is the 9620 duplex (10 head) style .... some bars are different .. check on whelen website.. and find your model number ..... on the bars there under the channel frame where your mounting feet slide in ..


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

groundbreakers;518256 said:


> there are a few white wires that changes your patterns you just have to sort though them .... I've tried powering them, no luck. Any idea which white wire? Got a bunch with different color leaders some bars dont have that option it depends how old the bar is ..... mine is the 9620 duplex (10 head) style .... some bars are different .. check on whelen website.. and find your model number ..... on the bars there under the channel frame where your mounting feet slide in ..I have a tag there but it's rubbed off, can't read the number. Is there a number somewhere else, maybe on the power supplies?


Thanks for the input


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hmmmm im gonna check my bar for a number, and check the wire loom and see what wires are on there, and ill get back to you guys.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

DetroitDan if you need a hand just give me a holler. I can help you if needed.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Update, I finally got my strobes switched around so now it flashes alternating heads next to each other (kind of like odds/evens), rather than all left then all right. It looks much better now. But, I reread the printout 3 more times and tried repeatedly to change the pattern but can't do it. I think I must have to go through a signal wire, the outlets on the distribution board will turn the strobes on if you apply 12v, but it doesn't change them.
Please, if anyone has any other ideas on how to change the pattern, I'd love to hear it. The stuff I got from the website is supposed to be for my bar, but it doesn't look the same inside.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Your bar may have had the supply changed at some point, and it may have a newer adapter harness. If you go right to the supply, is there any white/violet stripe wires?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, I looked at some different Edge bars on the Whelen site, and I found mention of a white w/blue leader for controlling the scanlock. So when i got home I tried putting 12v to it. With nothing on I get nothing, but with the strobes on I get a wicked fast pursuit mode kind of pattern. I'm not sure if it's triple flash or what it is, but it is really fast and cool looking. And it seems almost as if the power supplies aren't all synched because the inner heads were getting a little ahead at times. Is that what they call modu-flash? I spent a lot of time trying to find something online explaining or picturing the different flash patterns, but couldn't find anything. 
I tried putting 12v to the other white wires I had left over and got nothing. But I'm not sure if I tried them with the strobes on. I'll look for a violet leader tomorrow.
If I tie into the white w/blue wire permanently, do you suppose my two other switches for running fronts or rears will be converted to this pattern too? Would any harm come from just tying that wire to the control wire for the strobes? Or do I still need to find something to change the pattern via a scanlock type of thing?
Thanks for the help.
I'm pretty bummed now. I finally get my heads to flash alternating and find a cooler pattern, and I probably wont get to use them again until next year.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Up until the recent newer edge bars, the supplies didnt have scanlock, they were setup as you described. They only had 3 or 4 patterns and were activated by powering a different wire or wires in certain combinations to get certain patterns. They intend for those leaders to be tied in permanently to keep the desired pattern, not like the newer scanlock where you apply momentary power and it remembers the pattern next time you turn it on. Since your bar has 12 heads, you either have 2 or 3 supplies, and each supply is independent of each other unless its a bar that has communication between the supplies. Typically they are not, and the pattern controls for one supply are independent of the other supplies. I think I hit all the questions, but if not, ask away


----------

